# Is it a male?



## richierick (May 8, 2012)

_Hey guys, Just a question. Just by looking at the picture, is my cockatiel a male? I think it is a male but I don't know (I am just guessing). Just got this tiel today and he or she is shy. Haven't heard a squeak out of it._


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Its hard to tell based on the picture you posted, it does look like he might be losing pearls which happens in males but I cant tell for sure. How old is he? Does he have any solid grey tail feathers?


----------



## richierick (May 8, 2012)

It doesn't have a solid gay feather on the tail but it has yellow and black, it is like a horizontal stripe.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Do you know how old he is?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay well if he is a male then when he molts he will lose all of his pearls and he will molt in solid grey tail feathers. If the bird is over a year old then you have a female though.

Male behaviours to look out for are heart wings, singing/whistling, and beak banging.


----------



## richierick (May 8, 2012)

The tiel is about 2 years old, I got the tiel off my bestfriend. I know the tiel is 2 years old because I watched it grow.


----------



## ryanandvalerie (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks female to me, judging by pearling on the wings and by the description of the tail if the bird is two years old.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

looks to be an incomplete pearl female i would think


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> looks to be an incomplete pearl female i would think


 look who's back. 

i'm adding to this to stay on track.

if it's two it would be a female since it kept the pearls!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Female for sure if the little one is two years old! and VERY pretty! Pearls are my favorite!


----------

